# Temp Veh Import Expired



## Hooper (Nov 13, 2011)

I currently have a motorcycle stored in PV and the permit has expired.

Anyone know what options are available other than riding to and exit port, ie. USA or Guatemala do get a new one?

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is currently in the country illegally, unless you have a current visa. So, when you come back to Mexico, be sure you are 'legal', then you should be OK.
Caution: The FMM tourist permit is not a visa, and won't coincide with the dates on the motorcycle permit, so go to INM to apply ASAP; before riding the motorcycle, to avoid confiscation.


----------



## Hooper (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply but I'm not clear on your response.

I am a tourist to mexico, so I need the tourist permit, correct?

What visa are you referring too? I'm not working or a student.

What is INM?

thanks





RVGRINGO said:


> It is currently in the country illegally, unless you have a current visa. So, when you come back to Mexico, be sure you are 'legal', then you should be OK.
> Caution: The FMM tourist permit is not a visa, and won't coincide with the dates on the motorcycle permit, so go to INM to apply ASAP; before riding the motorcycle, to avoid confiscation.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Confiscated Truck*



RVGRINGO said:


> It is currently in the country illegally, unless you have a current visa. So, when you come back to Mexico, be sure you are 'legal', then you should be OK.
> Caution: The FMM tourist permit is not a visa, and won't coincide with the dates on the motorcycle permit, so go to INM to apply ASAP; before riding the motorcycle, to avoid confiscation.


I heard of a Calif. registered pickup truck being confiscated by authorities for having a temporary transit sticker in a US citizen's name who was not driving it, the ex owner. My friend's ex husband bought it and had it in Culiacan for 6 weeks when this happened. He is a Mexican National. It took one week and $15,000 pesos to get it back. He was able to drive it back to TJ, were he lives, and have it imported.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been riding motorcycles for yeaers in Mexico. I am a holder af an FM3 visa which allows me to own and operate a motorcycle with no other paperrequired as long as I maintain my FM3. An FM3 is a visa which allows me to live in Mexico for one year and is renewable.
Usually the police do nat pay much attention to motos. There are so many and usually the perosns riding them are kids with zip for cash. They just look the other way. But for you and your tourist visa, your chance of getting caught riding illigaly is higher because you are an "estrañjero". Everybody like estrañjeros for cash. So, best to keep it stored, take it back to the states or get leagal to ride it. The options are pretty clear but may not fit with your priorities. If you spend a lot of time in your Mexican community, then getting an FM3 isthe best way.
Good luck


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hooper said:


> Thanks for the reply but I'm not clear on your response.
> 
> I am a tourist to mexico, so I need the tourist permit, correct?
> 
> ...


Ok: When you enter Mexico, you will get an FMM (Forma Migratoria Multiple) as a tourist permit. With that permit, you may stay up to 180 days and temporarily import one vehicle for the same period of time. You may not leave Mexico without the vehicle. It seems you have violated that stipulation. As such, you can't even ride it to the border without exposing yourself to the possibility of having it confiscated and also paying fines for your violation of the law. It is in the country illegally.

Those who wish to stay in the country more than 180 days must qualify for and apply for a visa; such as a 'no inmigrante credencial' (Previously FM3), soon to become a 'tarjeta de residencia temporal'. With such a visa, your temporarily imported vehicle remains legally in Mexico, in spite of its expiration date, as long as you maintain the visa. You are also free to leave and re-enter Mexico without the vehicle, leaving it behind legally, as long as you are back in Mexico on the annual renewal periods to maintain the valid visa.

So, your best bet is to come into Mexico on an FMM, go to INM (Immigration) with your proof of address, identity, proof of income/resources, etc., and apply for an appropriate visa. Then, and only then, would it be safe to take the 'moto' out of storage.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hooper said:


> Thanks for the reply but I'm not clear on your response.
> 
> I am a tourist to mexico, so I need the tourist permit, correct?
> 
> ...


Enter Mexico on an FMM tourist permit, good for up to 180 days.
Apply for a visa (no-inmigrante credencial/old FM3) with INM (Inmigracion)
You can then take your 'moto' out of storage, as you will be legally in Mexico and the date of the 'moto's' expiration no longer matters; although I would never mention the 'gap'.
If you keep a visa, you can leave the 'moto' behind, but not on just the FMM tourist permit.
To apply for a visa, you begin online at the INM.gob.mx website under 'Tramites', which is in Spanish. Then, after printing your forms and gathering your proofs of residence and income, birth certificate, photos, passport, etc., you go to INM to complete the application. The process can take a few days or a few weeks. There are fees.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hooper said:


> Thanks for the reply but I'm not clear on your response.
> 
> I am a tourist to mexico, so I need the tourist permit, correct?
> 
> ...


You need a residence visa, not an FMM tourist permit, to make your 'moto' legal again.
INM is Mexican Immigration.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hooper said:


> Thanks for the reply but I'm not clear on your response.
> 
> I am a tourist to mexico, so I need the tourist permit, correct?
> 
> ...


You need a residence visa, not an FMM tourist permit, to make your 'moto' legal again.
INM is Mexican Immigration.


----------

